# Huge snake in Malaysia - Killed



## shamous1 (Sep 3, 2009)

Just got this e-mail sent to me. Looks like some workers in Malayasia came across this snake.

It's obviously dead and I have no story with it. It could have been killed during digging.


----------



## simonchristie (Sep 3, 2009)

looking at the size of the bucket on the excavator the snake doesnt look that big, just the angle the picture was taken from deceives you


----------



## kupper (Sep 3, 2009)

its big enough though


----------



## jinjajoe (Sep 3, 2009)

the depth of the bucket would be about 5ft so the snake is probably around 25ft !!! could easily eat both of the pink shirted malaysian boys in one sitting !!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## zulu (Sep 3, 2009)

*re Huge*

Just a grey carpet.


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Lol*



zulu said:


> Just a grey carpet.



HAHA......somehow I doubt it.


----------



## Noongato (Sep 3, 2009)

Thats just a really small escavator (sp?) bucket. We have those here in these little towns that dont need the big machines to do the job.


----------



## Poggle (Sep 3, 2009)

its not a huge excavator but still it is a decent size snake


----------



## Noongato (Sep 3, 2009)

No bigger than a large carpet though. Its amazing what you can do with a photo with objects at different differences. My sis once bent over in a photo poking her *** out and when the film was developed it looked like looking through a fish-eye lens, or anotherwords, the people who dont like big bums wouldve had nightmares from this pic.
We slapped a "wide load" sticker on it.


----------



## Dar1stheory (Sep 3, 2009)

simonchristie said:


> looking at the size of the bucket on the excavator the snake doesnt look that big, just the angle the picture was taken from deceives you



Yeah, nice try Malaysia, we see right through your little lego man/earthworm combo... Like we're silly enough to believe that was a big snake... Shame on you... :lol:


----------



## grannieannie (Sep 3, 2009)

I got this email sent to me this morning too.....


----------



## Just_Joshin (Sep 3, 2009)

has anyone given thought to the HEIGHT of the bucket. Have a look at the men compared to the excavator. now reliase that the bucket is being held above the height of the excavator. Now take into account that the snake is touching the ground with it's tail, doubled over and the head gets 3/4 of the way to the ground again. I'm guessing this snake is around 18-20 feet (5-6m). imo


----------



## Noongato (Sep 3, 2009)

Trick of the eye, the snake is in the foreground, the people and the ground that the snake is made to look like its touching is way off in the background.
Can you see it now?


----------



## -Peter (Sep 3, 2009)

zulu said:


> Just a grey carpet.


Your right, picked up one just like it out your way the other day. Brissy coastal by the looks.


----------



## Wild_Storm (Sep 3, 2009)

Well, jmo, but it looks to have a sizable lump about where it is hooked over the bucket... Maybe that is why it is now dead, it was digesting? Anyway, I still wouldn't want the fright it would give me if I met it in the dark!!!


----------



## azn4114 (Sep 3, 2009)

to me it looks like they have photoshopped a dead snake(which would only be a couple of feet)and faked it over the excavator


----------



## reptile32 (Sep 3, 2009)

i have been operating excavators for 20 odd years. thats about a 15 to 20 ton excavator . for all you guys who dont no its not a small machine . any way i think its been photo shoped into the pic


----------



## Dar1stheory (Sep 3, 2009)

OR........ It's a huge friggin snake!

Cmon, it's not that blatantly a camera trick, the width of the arm at the cabin is in no major contrast to the closer part of the extended arm connecting to the bucket...

And just because the bucket only needs to be small for the job being done doesn't mean it is small... The lazy man often gets the job done faster...


----------



## Noongato (Sep 3, 2009)

The snake isnt impressive, look at those giant leaves almost squishing that little man in the corner!!!!

If i had me a toy similar to a escavator id remake the pik.


----------



## cockney red (Sep 3, 2009)

midnightserval said:


> No bigger than a large carpet though. Its amazing what you can do with a photo with objects at different differences. My sis once bent over in a photo poking her *** out and when the film was developed it looked like looking through a fish-eye lens, or anotherwords, the people who dont like big bums wouldve had nightmares from this pic.
> We slapped a "wide load" sticker on it.


sorry, without a pic....you know...:lol:


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Sep 27, 2009)

Silly


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 27, 2009)

*Simon Archibald*

Hey Simon,

Why post this "It's a fake photo - photo-shopped all the way and anyone who can't see that is a blind idiot. The snake is from a different picture and cut been placed strategically in the photo.

Anyhow if you want to discuss further your silly theories about how it could be real, explain why the snake, if it was "dug up", is resting over the BACK of the bucket - people this is NOT how you use these machines.
Also, if it was "dug up", tell me which of the 2 men in the photo was the one who climbed up on the machine and cleaned all the dirt off the bucket and made it nice and shiny for the photo. Either that or those Malaysians have clean, clear dirt that doesn't make your machine dirty when you dig."

and then subsequently change it to this "Silly"?

If you wish to such an expert about photo shopping maybe you should also be an expert on Computers in general as to avoid such problems as calling people idiots!!!!!

Just a thought mate. Wow I'm so glad to be back in Australia.

Cheers,

Shane


----------



## PimmsPythons (Nov 7, 2009)

we work with these size excavators on the job and the bucket in the photo is a 900mm bucket and they measure 850mm across the bottom.transfering those measurements on to the snake puts it around the 4.5 meter mark or 15 feet which is still a decent size retic even though the depth of perspection in the photo makes it look alot bigger.
cheers
simon


----------



## Touchstone (Nov 7, 2009)

I remember when Iwas living in Malaysia there was a newspaper article complete with pics of a python that had killed and 1/2 swallowed a rubber tapper.
The photos showed the dead python with only lower torso and legs visible from the dead snakes mouth, then another of the man after he had been extracted all boodied and slimey. I only wish that I had kept the paper.
These reports were not a rarity although I can only recall the one with pics.
I think the snake responsible was a Burmese Python.
Im inclined to believe this article - although I agree there is probably some photographic distortion of the true size - Its still a decent snake

Remind me to relate the story of being chased by a p***sed off cobra sometime


----------



## cockney red (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey TS about that Cobra...lol


----------



## sanow (Apr 29, 2010)

*I agree the photo looks fake... but check the video...*

[video=youtube;WGK2pvetbro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGK2pvetbro[/video]


----------



## lessilly (Apr 29, 2010)

well im from malaysia.. there are some really huge reticulated python in the wild...i doubt its burmese python....
I kept burmese and retic before where burmese are usually dog tame while retic are nasty at times...but i do enjoy keeping woma and some carpet python here in brisbane...


----------



## Slats (Apr 29, 2010)

zulu said:


> Just a grey carpet.


 
was that a nourdeadright quote. lol


----------

